# Fidel Casto - Muerto



## AWP (Nov 26, 2016)

Good.
Fucking.
Riddance.

Should have happened decades and decades ago like his boy Che.

Former Cuban leader Fidel Castro dies - CNN.com



> _(CNN)_Former Cuban leader Fidel Castro has died at age 90, Cuban state media reported.



I eagerly await the deluge of praise from certain elements in our country.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2016)

Rot in hell.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 26, 2016)

Hell yes


----------



## Muppet (Nov 26, 2016)

Fuck em...

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2016)

To the "Liberator" of the people of Cuba: 





.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Better dead than Red.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2016)

Adios!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2016)

About damned time! I hope he suffers the pain of eternal torture, like fire ants biting him in his urethra.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Queeg (Nov 26, 2016)

He has finally become a good Communist.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)

Last one....


----------



## Gunz (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm gonna rant.

That motherfucker had a golden opportunity, when he and his compadres took over the show, to do something great with that country. Instead he fuckin ruined it and the lives of millions...and it's gonna be fucked up for a long time because his goddam brother and the whole fuckin power structure still adheres to that antiquated Marxist-totalitarian bullshit.

Turns out, after all the revolutionary rhetoric, that this bastard was just another goddam bandito.

And the sad thing is, our POTUS eased trade restrictions and is promoting travel and tourism, which Raul is wiping his hairy ass with. Same mistake Clinton made with China. Thinking that exposing a hard-line communist country to western trade is going to make them suddenly want to become a democracy. Hell no. They'll take what you give them, and give you nothing but finger.

This sonofabitch and his henchmen controlled the people by controlling food distribution throughout Cuba for more than a half century but he and his boys never missed a fuckin meal.

Fuck you, Fidel.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 26, 2016)

If your U.S. Citizen...still can't travel to Cuba just to vacation. I'm curious with the travel ban will really be lifted for the US.

"Travel to Cuba for tourist activities remains prohibited by statute. However, the Department of Treasury’s Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) has issued general licenses for 12 categories of travel.  Individuals who meet the regulatory conditions of the general license they seek to travel under do not need to apply for an additional license from OFAC to travel to Cuba.  The 12 categories of authorized travel to Cuba are: family visits; official business of the U.S. government, foreign governments, and certain intergovernmental organizations; journalistic activity; professional research and professional meetings; educational activities; religious activities; public performances, clinics, workshops, athletic and other competitions, and exhibitions; support for the Cuban people; humanitarian projects; activities of private foundations or research or educational institutes; exportation, importation, or transmission of information or informational materials; and certain authorized export transactions."

Traveling to Cuba | U.S. Embassy in Cuba


----------



## 0699 (Nov 26, 2016)

AMF


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 26, 2016)

Someone pointed out that Fidel kicked the bucket on Black Friday - perhaps the most capitalist of days.  Very appropriate, I think.


----------



## DC (Nov 26, 2016)

See ya douche...hope this fuck cries himself to sleep


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2016)

And then there's Canada's Commie Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau.  He called Castro, Uncle Fidel and Fidel was a pallbearer at his father's funeral.



> Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada on the death of former Cuban President Fidel Castro
> Antananarivo, Madagascar
> November 26, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 28, 2016)

What a year......:blkeye:


----------



## CQB (Nov 28, 2016)

Mmmmm....Cubans (cigars that is)


----------

